# Bad News...



## getcarter76 (Sep 2, 2010)

This was the moment i have dreaded and to then have to explain that this has happened.

Basically i have miscarried and am going through the mill....again... 

I miscarried at 7 weeks and have been prodded and poked all day yesterday. I have moments of sadness when like a wave it hits me. The unit i went to were very good under the circumstances and were very thorough in checking me over. This will be the second one i have had now but strangely, either it was my negative attitude but i had a sixth sense this would happen!!!

During my so called holiday last week i was very ill with a very upset stomach which i wondered contributed to this. I believe it had something to do with the water as someone else also mentioned the same!! I went to Bournemouth hospital and they confirmed i was pregnant (so was 6 weeks at this time) but basically sent me on my way as i wasn't local. I believe I may have had some sort of 'poisoning' but was handed a sample pot too late and i reckon the damage was already done.

I have had a lots going on recently with other things on my plate which all needs looking at including my systems.

Anyway i am coping if you can call it that but just want the time to pass as quickly as possible and get back on the road to right.

Much love

Bernie xx


----------



## Steff (Sep 2, 2010)

Bernie hun words cant describe how sorry i am hun, all my love and condolences go out to you and your family hun XXX.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thoughts are with you and the family........


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Bernie. I'm thinking about you and your family.

Big hugs,

Em


----------



## Donald (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Bernie. thinking of you and family.

Donald


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh Bernie love, so sorry to hear this. Look after yourself and your family and take some time out to greave properly. This is one of the worse things that can happen to people. My thoughts are with you - if you need a shoulder to cry on pm me (I know what you are going through).
Love Di xxx


----------



## Emmal31 (Sep 2, 2010)

Bernie 

I'm so sorry to hear this. Were all here for you if you need to talk, look after yourself. I will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 2, 2010)

Sweetie, thats so rubbish.

We are all hear for you, so dont feel on your own.

Take care of yourself xx


----------



## cazscot (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh Bernie, I am so sorry to hear your news, my heart goes out to you and your family  (((hugs))) xxx


----------



## KayC (Sep 2, 2010)

So sorry to hear this, Bernie.  My thoughts are with you and your family.
Kay


----------



## beckyp (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear your news Bernie.  My thoughts are with you.


----------



## sofaraway (Sep 2, 2010)

so sorry to hear this Bernie, thinking of you at this time


----------



## twinnie (Sep 2, 2010)

i am so sorry to hear your sad news i went thought it a couple of months ago if you need to talk please feel free to pm me


----------



## Lizzzie (Sep 2, 2010)

Bernie you must be feeling so sad and there's nothing we can say to make it right, so just going to follow everyone else's example and say (((((((((hug))))))))))), thinking of you, if you want to rant and yell 'it's not fair' and 'why me' and 'but i wanted....'   then please, please do. 

It's ****** not fair.


----------



## getcarter76 (Sep 3, 2010)

Thank you for all your support everyone. 

Yesterday wasn't a good day for me but i am hoping today will be better.

Just to have a little chat about my so called underactive thyroid (which i take thyroxine for) - don't know if anyone else has this other little problem? But I checked with my Dr's yesterday re my thyroid results as i pressed to get my thyroid levels checked during the pregnancy and i rung the surgery yesterday to be told that it has been 'over prescribed'. Hmmmm...anyway I then did my own research (I know, I know...stay away from the internet) but appears that if this isn't ticking correctly it has a devastating effect on a developing embryo/fetus.

 I do wonder if this had a contribution towards the m/c but obviously will never 100% know. I believe that i have been taking too much for too long (about a year) and reduced the dosage myself when i didn't know i was pregnant as i had a funny feeling this was all out of balance. I was on 200mg (with a lot of the symptoms of an overactive thyroid) and have since drastically reduced it to 125mg myself to still be told i am being 'over prescribed'. Hmmmmm. Why don't Dr's tell you before giving you the thumbs up to conceive!!! I think its terrible.

I am going to get myself straight before attempting this again and make sure everything is ticking in rhythm if that makes sense and keep on at my surgery to get their act together. I am appalled by them though re this and other things i have had going on, appalled. 

That's my little rant and another example of the poor level of care when on the surface you 'look' OK but inside its all going up the creek.

Rant over, thanks everyone..

Bernie xx


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 3, 2010)

Oh Bernie, I'm so sorry to hear about your news, and the thyroid situation too, you must be furious!   

I really hope you get some better support from your surgery soon... take care of yourself.  Wish I could make things better, but all I can do is offer a hug ((())).

Twitchy x


----------



## grahams mum (Sep 3, 2010)

i am really sorry .


----------



## tracey w (Sep 3, 2010)

So sorry to hear your news. Hope you feel better soon. xx


----------



## Sugarbum (Sep 3, 2010)

So sorry sweetheart, and so sad. My love to you and please look after yourself xxxxxxxxx


----------



## shiv (Sep 4, 2010)

Bernie, so sorry to hear this news. Sending you lots of love and hugs. xx


----------



## Laura22 (Sep 4, 2010)

So sorry to hear this Bernie. xx


----------



## rachelha (Sep 4, 2010)

Bernie,
So sorry to hear this news, I know nothing I say will help you, but sending hugs over the internet to you.


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear this Bernie, I hope you have all the support you need.

Take care of yourself,

Rossi


----------



## ypauly (Sep 4, 2010)

Have some internet hugs off me too
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Chrissie (Sep 4, 2010)

oh i am so so sorry to hear this news i'm sending you really big hugs there is nothing else i can say that will make you feel any better sorry xxx


----------



## FairyNuff (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh Bernie  I'm so sorry, I can't even begin to comprehend what you are going through. 

I hope you have a good support network, we are thinking of you and sending you big hugs and lots of love x


----------



## getcarter76 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thank you for all your wishes and thoughts. I have got two weeks off work to get my head straight and then i can get my body straight again. 

I haven't told too many people for numerous reasons but those that know have been very supportive (including yourselves ).

Thank you everyone...i'm in the process of dusting myself down and ready to take the world on again....

Bernie xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 6, 2010)

getcarter76 said:


> Thank you for all your wishes and thoughts. I have got two weeks off work to get my head straight and then i can get my body straight again.
> 
> I haven't told too many people for numerous reasons but those that know have been very supportive (including yourselves ).
> 
> ...



Your so strong, my heart goes out to you. Keep it up  xxx


----------



## bev (Sep 6, 2010)

Sorry I am late on this - I just wanted to say that I know how you feel as I also lost a baby and its an awful awful time. I found it good to give myself time and not rush into another pregnancy before I was ready for it. You will get over this - but you will never forget it either. Bev x


----------



## KateR (Sep 6, 2010)

What can I say? Sending lots of (((((hugs)))))


----------



## Copepod (Sep 7, 2010)

So sorry to hear your news. Hope the 2 weeks give you a bit of space and time to start sorting yourself out, but it's a long, tough journey, so do post as you feel like it - on this or any topic.


----------



## smile4loubie (Sep 11, 2010)

Awww Hunny. I'm so sorry. xxxxxxx


----------

